# In light of Hebrews 8:13, why aren't we all done with the Ten Commandments?



## kvanlaan (Jun 22, 2011)

So why? I have looked up other threads on this, but would like a simple explanation.

Thanks!


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Jun 22, 2011)

Because Matt 22 says that they continue.


----------



## kvanlaan (Jun 22, 2011)

Agreed - but then they've been summarized and distilled and _those_ are the two that are left (answer of the gentleman I am dealing with). Why would the Mosaic decalogue carry on?


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Jun 22, 2011)

The two may be a summarization, but it does not mean they replace the ten.


----------



## rbcbob (Jun 23, 2011)

> In light of Hebrews 8:13, why aren't we all done with the Ten Commandments?






Hebrews 8:13 In that He says, "A new covenant," He has made the first obsolete. Now what is becoming obsolete and growing old is ready to vanish away.

The writer to the Hebrews, quoting Jeremiah, (Jer. 31:31-34) picks up on the fact that the promised New Covenant supersedes the Old Covenant. Notice that it is not said that the Decalogue (Ten Commandments, Moral Law) has been made obsolete. Rather it is the conditional covenant with the physical seed of Abraham, predicated as it was upon their obedience to all the terms therein, which was prophesied to become obsolete. The Decalogue was one aspect of that covenant which, as the codification of Moral Law, preceded its ratification in principle as the work of God upon the hearts of all mankind by virtue of their being made in His image.

The prophesied obsolescence of the Covenant with the Old people of God was fulfilled in the coming of the Messenger and Mediator of the New Covenant, Jesus Christ. The Moral Law (Decalogue) is no less a part of the New Covenant and thus binding upon the New Covenant People of God, than with the Old.

One great difference between the two covenants and the two peoples is that the Decalogue is, by the Spirit of God, written upon the hearts of the New Covenant member. Further he is promised a new heart which is willing and desirous of keeping Law as well as the power of doing so.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Jun 23, 2011)

The 10C /= "the old covenant," ala Heb.8:13, & _passim_.

As Josh points out, the fact that Jehovah and Moses (in the 10C) sets the cornerstone of the Siniatic Covenant (the "old" covenant) with the moral law, doesn't redefine the (preexisting) moral law. Nor can such an incorporation then fray the moral law into oblivion, when the old structure of Sinai is removed. The building is gone, but that rock hasn't gone anywhere.


----------



## timmopussycat (Jun 23, 2011)

kvanlaan said:


> So why? I have looked up other threads on this, but would like a simple explanation.
> 
> Thanks!



There is good evidence from Genesis that the decalogue was not only written on the hearts of Adam's decendants but recognized by them as the moral axioms of the world they lived in. Gen 3:5,22 establishes the first commandment, Gen. 31:4,5 the second. The Genesis 2 creation account establishes the Sabbath in v. 3. The command to honour parents underlies the cursing of Caanan in Gen. 9 and Reuben and Judah's pleas to take Benjamin to Egypt (Gen. 42:9-43:13). Thou shalt not kill is clearly established as the norm in the Cain account, the one flesh of marriage implies that the relationship should not be violated, something clearly outlined in Gen. 20:3-7. Several examples establish that theft was not acceptable (Gen 30:37-43; 31:6,7,19 and the cup fiasco in 44), false witness is implicitly condemned at 20:9 and 27:12 and "thou shalt not covet is alluded to when Cain coveted Abel's blessing and throughout much of the family history of Abraham. 

So although the Decalogue, although included in the Sinai covenant, preexisted it. Consequently it did not necessarily expire with the Sinai covenant. We see this confirmed because the NT specifically refers to the Decalogue's stipulations as the moral axioms governing the way God's New Covenant people should walk in this era.


----------



## steadfast7 (Jun 23, 2011)

If one sees the decalogue as a part of the Mosaic charter for Israel, then certainly there is a real sense that Hebrews is playing this down and it is becoming obsolete for God's people. But if it is seen as a reflection of God's character and ways, which it obviously is also, why should we not want to understand and obey it deeply and delightfully, and meditate on it day and night?

---------- Post added at 02:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:34 PM ----------

Bob:


> One great difference between the two covenants and the two peoples is that the Decalogue is, by the Spirit of God, written upon the hearts of the New Covenant member. Further he is promised a new heart which is willing and desirous of keeping Law as well as the power of doing so.



I've been seeking an answer to this question, Bob perhaps you can help: if we are willing _and able_ to keep the law through regeneration, why do the Reformed teach that perfection is impossible? thanks.


----------



## JP Wallace (Jun 23, 2011)

Because the existence of the New Covenant does not make void the law of God according to the Apostle Paul,

_Romans 3:31 31 Do we then make void the law through faith? Certainly not! On the contrary, we establish the law.
_
Because,

_Romans 7: 12 Therefore the law is holy, and the commandment holy and just and good. 
_
Because even though we are not under law but under grace, that does not give us freedom to sin which is 'lawlessness' therefore we are constrained to keep the law

_Romans 6:14-19 14 For sin shall not have dominion over you, for you are not under law but under grace. 15 What then? Shall we sin because we are not under law but under grace? Certainly not! 
_
_1 John 3:4 4 Whoever commits sin also commits lawlessness, and sin is lawlessness. 
_
_Romans 6:16 Do you not know that to whom you present yourselves slaves to obey, you are that one's slaves whom you obey, whether of sin leading to death, or of obedience leading to righteousness? 17 But God be thanked that though you were slaves of sin, yet you obeyed from the heart that form of doctrine to which you were delivered. 18 And having been set free from sin, you became slaves of righteousness. 19 I speak in human terms because of the weakness of your flesh. For just as you presented your members as slaves of uncleanness, and of lawlessness leading to more lawlessness, so now present your members as slaves of righteousness for holiness.
_

Consequently unless Scripture really does contradict itself, and assuming that we must interpret the unclear via the clear, then the one thing Hebrews 8:13 does *not* mean is that we are done with the law of God in the Ten Commandments.


----------



## rbcbob (Jun 23, 2011)

> Bob:
> One great difference between the two covenants and the two peoples is that the Decalogue is, by the Spirit of God, written upon the hearts of the New Covenant member. Further he is promised a new heart which is willing and desirous of keeping Law as well as the power of doing so.
> I've been seeking an answer to this question, Bob perhaps you can help: if we are willing and able to keep the law through regeneration, why do the Reformed teach that perfection is impossible? thanks.



The provisions of the New Covenant include a new heart which loves the Law and pursues the keeping of it (Ezekiel 36:26-27). He keeps it purposefully, though not perfectly (Rom 7). Keeping the law perfectly in the body awaits the resurrection.


----------



## louis_jp (Jun 23, 2011)

kvanlaan said:


> Agreed - but then they've been summarized and distilled and _those_ are the two that are left (answer of the gentleman I am dealing with). Why would the Mosaic decalogue carry on?



The law of love itself requires obedience to the commandments:

"For the commandments, 'you shall not commit adultery, you shall not murder, you shall not steal, you shall not covet,' and any other commandment, are summed up in this word: 'You shall love your neighbor as yourself.' Love does no wrong to a neighbor; therefore love is the fulfilling of the law." (Rom.13:9-10).


----------

